# Kubota vs Bobcat



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I’ve always liked bobcat skidsteers, mini ex’s, mini skids etc. When the time comes, I’ll be looking for a tractor that I can use year round. Kubota seems to be the brand around here with a dealer only 5mins away. Bobcat dealer is about 30mins away, not too bad...but, has anybody used or have a bobcat tractor with a cab that they use for snow removal and other various types of work?


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Once you get in a brand new fully loaded Kubota, theres no going back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought bobcat tractors were kioti tractors and they stopped that a few years back. 

Haven’t seen many around. 

I just have a love with bobcat skid steers and it’s mainly because of the a300 and a770
All wheel steer. No one has anything like it


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

SilverPine said:


> Once you get in a brand new fully loaded Kubota, theres no going back.


Do you own a kubota tractor?


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I thought bobcat tractors were kioti tractors and they stopped that a few years back.
> 
> Haven't seen many around.
> 
> ...


Bobcat makes the best skidsteers imo.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

HadiCoop said:


> Do you own a kubota tractor?


I do not. I have spent winters in both a kubota and bobcat skid steer. While I love bobcat, and have no issues with them, the kubota felt a bit more luxurious.

I had the privilege of using a brand new Kubota SVL70 years ago and it was a very nice machine.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

HadiCoop said:


> Bobcat makes the best skidsteers imo.


Have you ran anything other than Bobcat?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought Bobcat stopped selling tractors a few years ago...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

https://www.bobcat.com/tractors/fea...MIn5TUnuTd5AIVlB-tBh2pnghOEAAYASAAEgKavfD_BwE

Nope, still as ugly as they were a few years back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> https://www.bobcat.com/tractors/fea...MIn5TUnuTd5AIVlB-tBh2pnghOEAAYASAAEgKavfD_BwE
> 
> Nope, still as ugly as they were a few years back.


So mulch for rumours on the playground.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I Have run kubota skidsteers as well as mini ex’s. Both brands are very nice! Used a Case skidsteer once...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

We run many Kubota tractors and I can attest they are well built. Almost everyday winter and summer we have one on the move well worth the money. My 2c. Not very experienced with bobcat tractors but have heard less then impressive reviews.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

White_Gold11 said:


> We run many Kubota tractors and I can attest they are well built. Almost everyday winter and summer we have one on the move well worth the money. My 2c. Not very experienced with bobcat tractors but have heard less then impressive reviews.


what size tractors are you running? any attatchments?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

30-36 hp. Blowers, Harley, box scrapers, brush hogs, sprayers, forks, etc etc


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

Kubota hands down.


----------

